
GAPuino (GAP8 / PULP / RISC-V MCU Development SBC) - peter_d_sherman
https://greenwaves-technologies.com/product/gapuino/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"GAP8 is uniquely optimized to execute a large spectrum of image and audio
algorithms including convolutional neural network (CNN), with extreme energy
efficiency, thanks to an integrated 8-core computational cluster combined with
a convolution hardware accelerator.

Vector units, intrinsics and proprietary instruction set extensions help the 8
cluster cores execute faster than traditional parallel processor architecture
without writing a single line of assembly code.

Fully programmable, RISC-V based PULP parallel architecture enables to cope
with the rapidly evolving state-of-the-art in machine learning algorithms."

PULP FAQ: [https://pulp-platform.org/faq.html](https://pulp-
platform.org/faq.html)

